# Welche Wasserkühlung ?



## FrazeColder (7. Juni 2013)

*Welche Wasserkühlung ?*

Hallo Community,
Ich weiß nicht da es ja der neue Sockel (1150) und Intel Generation (4th) ist ob es dafür schon CPU Wasserkühlungen gibt ?
Diese Komponenten würde ich mir holen ?
Prozessor
Mainboard


----------



## imischek (7. Juni 2013)

*AW: Welche Wasserkühlung ?*

ist kein K prozessor also willste wohl auch nicht übertakten
das mainboard sagt aber was anderes
fraglich wozu du ne wakü in der kombi haben willst
oder rein der optik wegen ?
wenn du kompaktwasserkühlungern meinst dann sollte jede passen die auch bereits für sockel 1155 ging
haben wohl die selben maße 
bin mir dessen aber nicht 100% sicher


----------



## ΔΣΛ (7. Juni 2013)

*AW: Welche Wasserkühlung ?*

@imischek
WaKü's dienen Primär der Geräuschreduzierung und zum besseren Übertakten, muss aber nicht zwangsläufig beides gemacht werden, wer eine gute WaKü hat weiß das sie den Geräuschpegel drastisch senken.


----------



## imischek (7. Juni 2013)

*AW: Welche Wasserkühlung ?*

hast ja nicht unrecht   finde nur die combi aus teurem (z87)mb und non-K-cpu etwas strange das alles
sofern er nicht übertakted gibt es luft kühler die nicht wirklich zu hören sind
zudem hört sich das was er schreibt auch eher nach einer kompakt wakü an
die sind so ziemlich alle lauter als gute luftkühler (sofern nicht übertaktest)


----------



## FrazeColder (7. Juni 2013)

*AW: Welche Wasserkühlung ?*

Und wenn ich doch die K Version nehme ?
Ich habe noch zwei andere Threads:
Welchen Prozessor ?
Wieviel Watt ?


----------



## sir qlimax (7. Juni 2013)

Willst du übertakten? Nimm den z87 chip.

Willst du nicht übertakten nimm den b85 chip.

Das selbe mit dee CPU. K oder ohne k

Das musst du ja jetzt langsam mal entscheiden 

Also ich höre meine h60 nicht raus. Die Pumpe ist leise und dee Lüfter ist auch nicht mehr der originale


----------



## richi666 (25. September 2013)

*AW: Welche Wasserkühlung ?*

Hallo ich hab ne kleine Frage ! Passt diese Wakü bei meinem Motherboard ???

Motherboard 
ASRock Z87 Extreme6 (90-MXGMK0-A0UAYZ) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Österreich

Wakü
Zalman CNPS 20LQ (CNPS20LQ)

Vielen Dank schon mal für eine antwort !


----------



## der pc-nutzer (25. September 2013)

Passt schon, ist aber viel zu laut und nicht besser als ein ekl k2


----------



## eRaTitan (25. September 2013)

*AW: Welche Wasserkühlung ?*

Genau


----------



## Gast20140625 (25. September 2013)

*AW: Welche Wasserkühlung ?*

Geht schon, nur ist das eine Kompakt-Wakü. Die sind normalerweise nicht besser als ein guter Luftkühler.
Aber teurer als ein solcher.


----------



## richi666 (28. September 2013)

*AW: Welche Wasserkühlung ?*

Warum die dann so eine gute Bewertung bekommen hat ? Wahrscheinlich alles Idioten ! Ich schätze das ding ist auch voll undicht und ne Wasserfrontäne spritzt das ganze Motherboard voll. 

Dann lieber eine Wakü um 1000euro ! 

Amazon.de: Kundenrezensionen: Zalman CNPS 20LQ Ultimate Liquid CPU Kühler (120mm PWM) für Intel und AMD

Ich würd echt gern mal wissen wo ihr immer eure Negativen Bewertungen hernimmt ! Oder ist das einfach nach lust und laune gesagt ! Oder weils eine Kompaktwasserkühlung ist ???? Die soll sogar extrem leise sein ausser bei hohen umdrehungen und die braucht keine Sau da ich nicht übertakte ! Welche Kompakte würdet ihr sonst für ein i74770 mit sockel 1150 empfehlen ????? 

Da bin ich mal gespannt jetzt..............


----------



## denyo62 (28. September 2013)

Viele haben mit der Hardware eigene Erfahrungen .. viele aber auch nicht und beziehen ihre Meinungen aus Reviews ( da wird auch auch Lautstärke geprüft )   

Eigentlich ist es auch nicht falsch sich eine Meinung aus dem Review zu holen .. der ders schreibt achtet halt eben genauer und berichtet genauer als die meisten normalen Käufer die dann eine Bewertung beim Händler hinterlassen .. So einer hat  auch sicher schon andere Kühler getestet und zieht so automatisch wohl auch ein vergleich .. er hatte sicher ma leisere Lüfter gesehen und kann mit gutem Gewissen diese Kompaktkühlung als "laut" bezeichnen , während andere die nur den Boxed Kühler zum  vergleich haben diese Kompaktkühlung natürlich für Göttlich leise halten müssen 

Dennoch: Lautstärke wird von jedem anders empfunden .. und hier kann jeder nur seine eigene Meinung dazu sagen .. nicht aber wie laut DU sie empfinden wirst


----------



## ΔΣΛ (28. September 2013)

*AW: Welche Wasserkühlung ?*

@richi666
Das nächste mal eröffne einen eigenen Thread, einen fremden Thread zu übernehmen ist unhöflich, andere könnten meinen der TE benötige noch Hilfe und Antwortet auf den Anfangsbeitrag, du siehst dies trägt nicht gerade dazu bei die Übersicht im Forum zu bewahren, bitte in Zukunft beachten.


----------



## FeuerToifel (28. September 2013)

*AW: Welche Wasserkühlung ?*

kompaktwaküs sind nur dann empfehlenswert, wenn man keinen platz für große towerkühler hat.


----------



## santos (28. September 2013)

*AW: Welche Wasserkühlung ?*

vielleicht einfach mal hinterfragen. Würde eine Kompaktanlage, eine herkömmliche, selbst zusammen gestellte Anlage, in Lautstärke und Leistung übertreffen, würden die ein vielfaches des jetzigen Preises kosten. Also untere Preisgrenze gleichzeitig auch untere Leistungsgrenze. Gute Bewertungen? Wie hoch ist denn der Stab für gute Bewertung gesetzt worden? Wenn eine Kompaktanlage unter Last, die CPU bei 60°C hält, bekommt sie eine gute Bewertung. Sie könnte ja auch bei 90°C liegen. Ob das aber für mich eine gute Leistung ist, entscheide ich selbst und nicht der Tester. Wer sagt denn, das ich die gleiche Leistung, wie der Tester sie hat, bekomme. Ein anderes Gehäuse und schon passt das nicht mehr. Das sind alles Richtlinien, an die man sich nicht halten muss.


----------



## Sefyu_TR (28. September 2013)

Stop mal. Ich hab die H60 2nd Generation mit einem be quiet silent wings 2 Lüfter. Mein Sechskern ist von 3,3 auf 4 GHz übertaktet mit höherer Spannung und die Kompaktkühlung läuft permanent auf voller Leistung - ohne den kleinsten Mucks. Mehr als 16db kommt nicht bei raus und ich bin mit OC im Idle bei 34 und hoher last im 50 Grad Bereich. 

Kompaktkühlung ist zwar nicht so effektiv wie ne volle Wasserkühlung... Und für den Preis gibt es nochmal effektivere Tower... aber leise und gut geht auf jeden Fall. Man muss wissen wie.


----------



## santos (28. September 2013)

*AW: Welche Wasserkühlung ?*

meinen Glückwunsch, ich habe nen 6Kerner kein oc, eine Wakü, die jede Menge Geld gekostet hat, bei hoher Last (Prime64, höchste Einstellung) liege ich bei 56-58 °C, aber wahrscheinlich sind meine Sensoren defekt und ich liege tatsächlich bei 16°C.


----------



## Sefyu_TR (28. September 2013)

Coole Sache.


----------



## FeuerToifel (29. September 2013)

Die Sensoren in der cpu sind grundsätzlich defekt, bzw lesen nicht korrekt aus... Wenn da steht, es sind 50, kann der reale Wert durchaus um 10grad abweichen, in beide Richtungen.


----------



## Sefyu_TR (29. September 2013)

Und wenn es 24 Grad sind oder 65. Hat es seinen Zweck und die Erwartung erfüllt? Ja. Ist es entgegen der vorherigen Meinungen weit über 20 Dezibel bzw allgemein laut? Nein.


----------



## Uter (29. September 2013)

*AW: Welche Wasserkühlung ?*

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/w...hlungen-corsair-h-0-antec-h20-coolit-eco.html

-CLOSED-

An alle ab Post 11:
Bitte bleibt zukünftig ontopic. 

@ Sefyu_TR:
Wenn man bedenkt, dass ein sehr ruhiges Zimmer 20-30dB laut ist, dann frage ich mich wirklich wie du auf die 16dB kommen willst. Nur so viel: Herstellerangaben von Lüftern kannst du vergessen.


----------

